# ludwigia sp. red vs mini super red



## veryzer (Oct 13, 2009)

Are these the same plant? If not, could someone clue me in as to the differences between the two? Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi veryzer,

A very good question however unfortunately it almost impossible to answer; that is why scientific names are the best way to describe plant species.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Haven't seen mini sp red.Do you have link or photos?

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## veryzer (Oct 13, 2009)

http://aqualaw.blogspot.com/2011/07/ludwigia-mini-red.html

Here's one spot. It would seem to be a German creation. You'll get quite a few hits if you google it. I think it might be "mini" because of the smaller leaves, not plant height, which is a similar description of sp. red, right?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks like the same plant I have.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Its the same plant....Different tank~different condition/Para...Ours are much nicer in color ya'


----------

